# Hunt for school for a kid in Dubai



## mrinalinidubai

Hello freinds,

Years rolled down since we moved to UAE. I remember when my kid was born here, I strongly desired to get my kid admitted into a school which could inculcate noble values and develop him stronger day by day. As an expat,I also wished to see my little son being taught Indian values. Finally after dwelling on a hunt for a long time coupled with visits to few school campuses, taking luck chances too, I finally enrolled my kid into a school coined as Ambassador School now. Me and my spouse have both been working, but this is a matter of great happiness and pride to see our little kid aged 9 years now shining in behavior, academic knowledge, a great way of reciprocation to all people he sees around (stranger/ our family friends) and his inquisitiveness towards what he does not know so far. At times, I need to even update myself or get to know many a new things that he speaks when we are back home.

If any of you are in the stage of dilemma what we had passed through, kindly do not compromise your kid's life, do visit the campus once for sure before taking up any haste decision. I know it is one of the most important decision for which no parent would like to repent any day as we as parents always would love to see our kids ever shining and brightest in their life.

Search for AMBASSADOR SCHOOL DUBAI. You can get to know more for Admission Process.

Great Wishes,
Mrinalini


----------



## Andy17

You might want to post this on the Dubai forum but I am pleasrd for your happiness in your son.


----------

